
Show HN: Dangle – Family Task Management and Reward Service - lmerg55
http://www.didyoudangle.com
======
ismail
Hey i see this as a sticker/star chart for the mobile generation. As a parent
I would never use the app though.

I have failed as a parent If my kids have to be given points(or stars) in
order for me to get them to do things.

It's about intrinsic vs extrinsic motivation. as far as possible we try to
encourage intrinsic motivation and rewards are only used as a last resort.

~~~
lmerg55
Thanks for the feedback. I agree with you as far as intrinsic vs extrinsic
motivations, but we have seen a need and feedback from hundreds of families
who see Dangle as a tool for their tool box. If you are a parent I'm sure you
know that your parenting style for each child is a bit different. We aren't
for every family, but we have found a sweet spot with parents who travel
weekly for work, work multiple jobs and, those who are divorced - yet still
want to be a connected with their kids daily.

------
mrtibbets
Congrats Laramie! I'm excited to watch Dangle grow and grow.

------
mslagh
Awesome work, team. Great to see this on here!

